# DW Review -WoWo Alloy Wheel Drying Towel Review



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

*Pittsy's Official DW WoWo Alloy Wheel Drying Towel*

1st up I would like to say thanks to the guys a WoWo for sending me something completely new to have a look at.

For more information on WoWo please have a look here:http://www.wo-wo.co.uk/

Drying towels..... Now we all have our favorite drying towel for drying the car, there are some excellent offerings out there for this purpose but what do you use for drying you wheels, filler cap recess and door shuts?

Now me for one have always stayed clear of using my posh drying towel for these areas and have instead opted for a cheap £3 supermarket drying towel but in all honesty have always found it a bit big and combersome especially when going round the wheels, I always end up dragging on the floor rendering it useless.

So with this in mind the guys at WoWo have come up with the WoWo alloy wheel drying towel :thumb:

*The Product:*

The Towel arrived wearing the usual WoWo livery in its own drying bag along with a tag telling you what to do with it :thumb:

Normally at this point in the review i would put a manufacturers description but as this is a new product you will have to zoom in and read the label 



My initial impressions of the Towel are that it is a great quality bit of kit, it is double sided with a nice soft feeling seam going round the out side.

Size wise it is 40cm x 30cm so is pretty small but feels really nice and plush.

*The Method:*

Weekly wash time on the old X trail so I thought it would be a good time to try it...



So the car was dried and it was time to go to work on the tricky areas, the towel was used to dry the filler cap recess and handled the job with ease leaving a dry finish, it soaked up all the water with no problems.

The same could be said for the door shuts which it handled with aplomb.



Next up was the chrome effect side steps, these can sometimes be a bit of a pain to get dry but the Alloy Wheel towel soaked up all the water and left them looking really nice and clean with zero water marks



The thing i noticed at this point was the rather excellent colour, i normally look at my lighter coloured drying towel and tut to myself when i realise i had missed a bit during washing but not with this one..

The alloys wheels were next and the towel did a brilliant job and as you can see by the pictures....



The Towel was just the right size and didn't come close to touching the floor and felt really natural ergonomic to use and it inspired confidence because you know that unless you drop it it ain't dragging on the floor:thumb:

*Price:*

No flipping idea but should be well priced if the rest of the range is anything to go by:thumb:

*Would I use it again?:*

Big fat yes from me, its a brilliant idea and is so much better than using a standard drying towel for these jobs.

*Conclusion:*

The WoWo Alloy wheel towel is a really well made multi purpose 'Dirty' towel, its dual layer construction means that is is more than capable of drying all the small fiddly parts of the car including the alloy wheels. Its size means that you are not dragging it on the floor, its colour means it will no show up the bits you missed and its quality construction means that it should last a long while.

I honestly didnt think it would be a product i would need but this is going to stay in my wash bag forever, i really cannot believe i have not seen a towel like this before :thumb:

*Thanks for reading :wave:*


----------

